

Facebook Tries Letting You Pay To Guarantee Message Delivery - knappster
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/20/facebook-tries-letting-you-pay-to-guarantee-message-delivery-changes-messaging-privacy-settings/

======
pasbesoin
So... I know some victims of domestic abuse, for example. Whose abusers would
gladly pay to ensure that their message gets through to their erstwhile (and
now, once again?) victims.

FB, do you really not have a clue, or do you just not care?

